# The Cruze and texting



## CruzLTZ (Oct 19, 2014)

im curious too


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Just drag yer wife along to read yer text messages from the passenger seat, Pat!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

I used to be able to do that. BUT it was a feature of the phone. Not the car. That was using windows phone 7.5. Just "upgraded" to an android phone and I can't seem to find the option yet. Try your bluetooth or hands free settings on your cell maybe?


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

My 2012 2LT without MyLink works fine with my Windows Phone. The car simply allows my phone to take control and dictate my messages through bluetooth and my phone handles voice replies to messages.

I think if your phone supported it, it would work. I have not tried an iPhone or Android phone, though.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

iPhone only works with MyLink of 2014 and 2015. Some of the Diesel guys with super early build got 2013 MyLink radios. This feature is after you sync the phone to the radio and then hold the voice(make a call) button down for a bit. In the 13 and below if you hold down, nothing happens. I wish I didn't delete the Bluetooth of the 14 LTZ in the process of troubleshooting mine but there was a box in setting of the phone for notifications different from my 13 Mylink.


----------

